# I WANT BIMMERFEST BACK!!!!!



## Moe90N55pwr (11 mo ago)

The people want Bimmerfest back!! When I went to Bimmerfest back in 2018 for the first time with my dad it was such a special feeling. I got to meet new BMW enthusiasts that later became my friends and then later became family. That year I brought my 328is e36 5spd artic silver. It was such a cool moment seeing other e36 owners and learning new things about the chassis from people I didn't know that later became friends. I know other people had the same thing happen probably. All I'm asking is that can we have Bimmerfest back!!!! it was truly a special event.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I hear you. Bimmerfest was special and felt like family to me. But the web site was sold. Life moves on... The way I look at it, there are two components to a "good" internet forum: (1) decent moderation and (2) participation by members. We can at least contribgute to #2. I almost stopped posting for quite a while and have started posting again in an attempt to make Bimmerfest a bit like it used to be.


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

Closest you can come is join BMWCCA and attend events.

Just for fun you could post in you regional forum here and try to get a group together for a show or a cruise.


----------



## Moe90N55pwr (11 mo ago)

Llarry said:


> I hear you. Bimmerfest was special and felt like family to me. But the web site was sold. Life moves on... The way I look at it, there are two components to a "good" internet forum: (1) decent moderation and (2) participation by members. We can at least contribgute to #2. I almost stopped posting for quite a while and have started posting again in an attempt to make Bimmerfest a bit like it used to be.


Damn I didn't know he sold the website.


----------

